# Would you get the runt?



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

First of all my female GSP very well could have been the runt. But my wife was approached by our neighbor who has a litter of britt's. She isn't sure if she can sell a little female that is the runt. But would like her to go to a good home. The mom has placed 2nd in the last two NSTRA trials that have been held. 

So would you take one offered? My son is all for it, he just needs to get his grades up. I'm for it. My female has handles two male GSP pups growing up. Friends have got a male out of the same litter, that seems to be a good dog.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd take it. My old girl Taffy was one of the best "barnyard" dogs a kid growing up in the country could have had and she was the runt of her litter. I love little runt dogs, hunt over a smaller lab mix right now and I think sometimes they're tough because they've been the smallest their whole life and have had to fight for everything..... I like em.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

both of my dogs where the last runt. all there was left was males and they picked on my dogs.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

With no Question asked! The Runt or the small pup is most times a pup that was conceved a day or more after the rest of the pups. Most time mother nature will weed then less strong ones out.
I have owned many RUNT pups, matter of fact the last litter I had the RUNT is much bigger than the rest of the dogs!


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I guess I'll wait and see if she gets sold. Hopefully my son will get his grades up maybe enjoy a new pup.


----------

